
Show HN: CLMM, an exercise in cryptographic minimalism - lisper
https://github.com/rongarret/clmm
======
Fastidious
Isn't this just similar to PGP but with a smaller public key?

~~~
rakoo
Yes, minus the whole WoT part.

Note also that support for ECC is already there in the latest GnuPG, and
Ed25519 is already supported for signatures. The rest is coming:

[https://gnupg.org/faq/whats-new-in-2.1.html#ecc](https://gnupg.org/faq/whats-
new-in-2.1.html#ecc)

~~~
lisper
> minus the whole WoT part

CLMM is not even close to being as featureful as GnuPG. But it does a lot for
being <1500 LOC (compare to >200 kLOC for GnuPG). If you want to look under
the hood to see how things word, CLMM is a lot more accessible, which was its
primary goal.

~~~
cpach
Another project which seems similar in spirit is reop:
[http://www.tedunangst.com/flak/post/reop](http://www.tedunangst.com/flak/post/reop)

------
jdjgldgskjdsjlg
Hi, from a quick glance there seems to be a few problems that should be easy
to fix:

* You should enable -Wall and -Wextra, there are a few other flags that are usually useful as well which I forget.

* You should pass the -std=c99 flag to the compiler, it fails otherwise on my setup (Debian 7.x)

Despite warnings not being enabled, I get many. Implicit declarations of
strlen, asprintf, getpassn. This seems to partialy be caused by including
strings.h and not string.h.

~~~
lisper
Thanks. I developed it on a Mac. I'll fix the Linux problems ASAP.

------
ecesena
Any plan to make it tweetable as well? :)

~~~
lisper
No, but it's MIT-licensed so if you want to tweet it by all means go for it.

